# Plex Crashing



## razor237 (Feb 1, 2002)

My Plex is still constantly crashing and is completely unreliable. if i can get to a show it will play fine but the issue is it will crash to the tivo menu while browsing through the list. I have two plex severs on my network and it will crash the same way on the bolt only no matter what server i connect too. I have 3 minis, two roamio pro's and plex is working ok on all of them. Does anyone have any ideas on what i can do to try and resolve the issue


----------



## alevenso (May 9, 2016)

Are you using the latest version of Plex? What OS is Plex running on? Will Plex run OK natively on the system it is a server on , i.e if you have Plex on Windows 10 will it run OK on that box? Anything in the system logs? How is everything connected? MoCa, ethernet, other?


----------



## razor237 (Feb 1, 2002)

i just got an update last night , haven't had a chance to test things out. Hopefully this update solves my issues. Im running a server on windows 10 & Synology nas. Everything works fine on the windows pc with the latest server / plex player installed


----------



## jfalkingham (Jul 23, 2002)

My pled can play music and some video files however it will immediately crash to TiVo menu when playing a majority of videos. Just installed a big update to the plea server running on mac last night. Restarted server, TiVo pled client still crashing all the time.


----------



## jfalkingham (Jul 23, 2002)

Check out here: https://forums.plex.tv/discussion/comment/1089767/#Comment_1089767 looks like TiVo needs to push an update


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

jfalkingham said:


> Check out here: https://forums.plex.tv/discussion/comment/1089767/#Comment_1089767 looks like TiVo needs to push an update


Old info, update is out for some time.

If you are having plex issues, please post some specifics. What tivo and software version are you running? What plex client and server versions are you running and what are the stream contents of the files you are trying to play?


----------

